# Grand River Doves



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey has anyone seen any number of birds at any of the four fields at Grand River. I going out Thursday and I rather not drive that distance if there not much activitity. I was down there on the second day got one shot in two hours of sitting. I also heard very little from the other fields. Could use some sort of an update before Thursday.


----------



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

Grand River is managed poorly for upland and dove hunting. The "dove" fields are pathetic. Try dove hunting the area after the third week of small game. All of the row crops will be completely picked off and flattened by thanksgiving leaving little standing cover for the stocked pheasants but there's usually allot of doves hitting those picked fields then.


----------

